# Pippa's coat & skin...



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

So I posted in the Diet section that I think maybe Pippa has a food allergy. I picked her up Friday and her coat was terrible-lots of shedding, dry skin & had that "hound" smell (hope you know what I'm talking about). 
I have no idea what food she was fed before, I was only told something from Wal-Mart.  I've been feeding her 4health Duck & Potato formula & it's grain-free. She actually does look a bit better than she did. I am waiting on a sample of PRIMAL to see how she likes that and if she does like it then I'm going to feed her that. 
I gave her a bath with a oatmeal shampoo and I brushed her out too. Today I put coconut oil on her, of course she licked & licked at it.  I also gave her some fish oil too. I'm going to take her for a wellness check and I may go ahead & get them to do a scrape. Maybe the vet will be able to know what it could be from giving her a look over. I hope! She really doesn't scratch a lot, but she does some. It also is just on her sides. I'm gonna share some pics of her coat & skin. You can see that it just looks dry and kind of dandruff like. Maybe someone will have some insight.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Aww. Hope you find out what's causing it. It will help if you feed a food with just one protein.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm sure your vet will know, but I'm going to tend to think that when you get a good food in her for a decent amount of time, you are going to see an improvement. The 4Health is certainly better than anything at Wal-Mart, but I'm hoping she likes the Primal as it will be even better for her.


----------



## cheechandbean (Dec 30, 2013)

In the meantime, you can add omega 3 oils to her food for her skin. My dog has had dry skin and itchy this winter and the vet recommended and the dogs love it!! You can also give them the same capsules you buy at the store or the vets sell a pump of it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't know whether I'd give both coconut oil AND fish oil? I use coconut oil. I just forget sometimes, so they only get it 3-5 times a week. So far so good. I also bathe one of the chi's and use a coconut rinse. She looks like a greased pig for a day or two until I wash it out. Leaves the coat really nice though.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I use both fish oil and coconut oil, they have very different health benefits. I only give them a couple of times a week though, separately and in small quantities.
With this dog I would definitely get her checked by a vet, then just feed a quality diet for now and see if that helps.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

She will hopefully love the Primal like my crew does  

Have you tried washing her in a little coconut oil? Just organic found at grocery store?


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Yes, that's why in the last 2 pictures she looks greasy because I had put coconut oil on her.  
And she absolutely LOVED the Primal food!! They sent her the duck, so I'm going to order that for her and hope that can help. I didn't get to take her to the vet this past week because I've just had so much going on. I will let ya'll know what I find out though!


----------

